# EOS 5D MKII with 200mm 2.8L / Some of my fish



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool! Nice pics. How far away were you from the tank? I know the minimum focus distance is about 4 1/2 feet. I'm thinking of upgrading to the mkIII, were you using auto focus or manual?


----------



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

Kai808 said:


> Cool! Nice pics. How far away were you from the tank? I know the minimum focus distance is about 4 1/2 feet. I'm thinking of upgrading to the mkIII, were you using auto focus or manual?


Thanks! I was at the minimum focusing distance allowed at 1.5m. I used manual focusing, as the MKII tends to hunt in AF at times. I was using the available light from the Finnex RayII. Also, the beauty of a 20+ MP camera is being able to crop a lot closer too.


----------

